
Protestor Investor – Investor Creates Middle Finger Salute in Graph - ctack
https://www.dailymaverick.co.za/article/2017-11-03-finding-art-james-gubbs-stock-price-protest-poetry-breaks-artistic-boundaries.-jse-disagrees/#.WfxAehNSyRs
======
ctack
In a nutshell, South Africa is a captured state that is funnelling as much of
the budget as possible into graft. The company targeted is at the forefront of
it all.

